# cant get packard bell enme69bmp to boot off usb



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys,

my laptop upgraded to 10,now it is very very slow 

i backed up my data and tried to run a win 10 recovery...got to about 40% and failed...now it boots to black screen

so i thought i would put windows 8 back on.

i have tried everything to reinstall windows 8 on this netbook
disabled secure boot
change devices...no boot option pops up in f12 boot menu
farthest i got was a windows 10 recovery...which still fails.

i have tried different usb sticks fat32 and ntfs...nothing
my usb dvd doesnt get seen either,and i tried a dvd drive on a caddy
nothing...

im really stumped here...should i contact packard bell/acer support...though i think it will be useless!!!

any ideas please!!!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> 4. If it is not already enabled, you must enable the F12 Boot Menu:
> a. Press <F2> when starting your computer.
> b. Use the left or right arrow keys to select the Main menu.
> c. Press the down key until F12 Boot Menu is selected, press <F5> to
> ...


Source: https://content.etilize.com/User-Manual/1027612703.pdf pg 77


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

yes i have that done

when i press f12 all that comes up is the hard drive ...no other options

in the bios under boot devices there is for example

usb cd:
usb fdd:

etc etc

on other computers its normally

usb fdd:toshiba memory 8gb 

nothing here

the usb is bootable as its working on my laptop perfectly

really stumped here

thanks for the reply


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

USB FDD is USB floppy disk drive. USB flash disks are mostly detected as USB HDD. It would seem none of the USB storage devices is being detected, which makes me question if the usb ports on the EasyNote are functional at all. You may wanna try the following:

1. Turn off, unplug AC adapter and remove battery.

2. Unplug ALL external storage devices.

3. Press and hold the power button/switch for at least ten seconds.

4. Insert battery, plug in AC adapter and turn on. Enter BIOS and load defaults. Exit, saving changes.

5. Turn off, plug in bootable flash disk directly, no extension cable or hub.

6. Turn on, load boot menu and see if usb disk is listed.


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi thanks for your help...Yes did what you said...nothing
I moved everything above hard drive including USB hdd 
The USB ports seem fine as a keyboard and mouse are working in hirens cd and I can see lights on my USB sticks and I can hear both my USB dvd drives working... But no boot....it's very strange


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jonin said:


> The USB ports seem fine as *a keyboard and mouse are working in hirens cd* and I can see lights on my USB sticks and I can hear both my USB dvd drives working... But no boot....





> i have tried different usb sticks fat32 and ntfs...nothing
> *my usb dvd doesnt get seen either*,and i tried a dvd drive on a caddy
> nothing...


How did you boot from a Hirens CD if your USB DVD drive(s) is not detected either? You're not communicating clearly. The model you gave in the title of the thread is of a netbook; which doesn't have an internal optical disc drive. The only optical drive you can use with it is an external one, and it seems you have two, but both of them are not detected and you haven't been able to boot from either, so how did you boot from a Hirens CD and verified that a usb keyboard and mouse are working?


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

I put another hard drive in that had bootable hirens on...mouse kybd were fine...seems like I can only boot from hdd


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

On top of that USB was working on my windows 10 prior to resetting failing...now I have a black screen that does some weird things when you touch it...I guess it's the result of the reset fail I'm going to see if I can boot off USB without the hard drive in...maybe the drive is bad...and causing problems


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

anybody got any other suggestions...giving up with it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

How to Install Any Version of Windows from Other Network Computers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) make sure *Secure Boot *is Disabled or in *Setup Mode*. Go to the* Security* tab, if it's set to UEFI Bios, then change it to *Legacy Bios*. It should now show the USB Flash drive and you can move it to First Boot Device. 
Better yet, create a UEFI Bios Flash Drive with *Rufus *in my signature. How To Make UEFI Bootable USB Flash Drive to Install Windows 8 | Next of Windows Turn UEFI Bios_ on_ and Secure Boot _on,_ and boot off of the UEFI Flash drive.


----------

